# شرح يالصور للمحرك المغناطيسي الدائم شرح يالصور للمحرك المغناطيسي الدائم (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ان روح التعاون وحب المشاركة ومساعدة الاخرين دفعنى لعمل هذا الموضوع

وحيث اننى لا اريد ان اتقل صفحات الموضوعات الاخري بالصورة الشارحة وعادتا تكون كثيرة 

واستكمالا لتوضيح الموضوعات الاخرى مثل 
*

 ** شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم للاخ *المنفهق

وموضوع 


 

 المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة! ‏( للاخ saqr2006


ساضع لكم تلك الصورة حيث ان المعلومة المرئية اصدق فى التعبير واسهل للفهم والتطبيق



ويمكنك مشاهدة الفلم كاملا على يوتيوب الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKzBlpiYgpQ&feature=related


او اكتب اسم الفلو اعمل بحث وستجده اسم الفلم
HOWARD JOHNSON MAGNET MOTOR 3

الان مع الصور 


1==

صورة رسم بيان للمحرك








2==


صورة تبيث ال3 مغانط على سطح للتثبيت 









3==
صورة
المغانط الدافعة الخارجية








4==


صورة المغانط الداخلية وقد تم تغليفها من الجانبين







5==


صور ة راسية للمغانط الدلخلية







6==


لمغانط الداخلية تم تثبيتها على محور الدوران 

وهنا لاحظ ان المخترع قد استخدم دينامو سيارة قديم او تالف 

وقام بخلع محتوياته الداخلية من الملفات
واستبدالها بتلك المغانط







7==
صورة المغانط الخارجية بعد ان تم وضع شؤيط بلاستك للصقهم عليه
8 من خارج الشريط و8 من داخل الشريط









8===


صورة المغانط بعد اللصق والتثبيت








9==





صورة المغانط الخارجية بعد تثبيتها وكذالك الداخلية بعد التجميع

مسقط راسي







11==

صورة من مسقط جانبي









12==

الصورة النهائية للمحرك بعد التجميع







13==



صورة الدينامو بعد تغييرة من دينامو الى محرك دائم الحوكة
بامكانيات محلية











لاحظ انه استخدم ابسط القطع والمعدات المحلية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 مايو 2008)

جزء الثانى 

هو صور مشروحة من فلم لاحد المخترعين لمحرك داائم الحركة

رباط الفلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVXDi6IIxkg

اسم الفلم 
HOWARD JOHNSON MAGNET MOTOR 2


الان مع الصور

انتظر اكتمال التحميل 

1==

صورة المحرك كامل







2==

صورة القلب الدوار بدون المغانط الداخلية 

وبرى بها كيف ترتب المغانط الخارجية







3==

صورةى اجناب التثبيت






4==

صورة جانب تثبيت المحرك






5==


صورة الجزء الحامل للمغانط الخارجية







6==

صورة مكان الشيلد






7==

صورة القلب الداخلى 






8==
صورة المغناطيس الداخلى امام مكان تثبيته






9==


صورة المعناطيس الداخلى








10==

صورة المغناطيس الداخلى بعد لصقه بمكان تثبيته








11==









وهكذا يمكنك تطوير هذا المحرك 

او تغيير بعض المغانط باخرى كهربية


ملحوظة 

يجوز نقل الموضوع بصورة لائى مكان 

فالعلم لله تعالى


----------



## المنفهق (28 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع والشرح
حيقيقة كفيت وأجدت 
اعتقد كثرة المواضيع عن مثل هذه التجارب يشجع الشباب على تطبيقها
وأنا نجحت في تطبيق المحرك المغناطيسي بطيقة مختلفة بعض الشي عن ماورد في مقاطع الفيديو 
وأستخدمت مغانط كهربية لانها اقوى وتستطيع إدارة محرك بكفاءة عالية 
لا تحرمنا من جديدك المميز دائما


----------



## الحوطي (28 مايو 2008)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ان روح التعاون وحب المشاركة ومساعدة الاخرين دفعنى لعمل هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


 






يرعاك الله ويحفظك بطاعته ............ موضوع ممتاز وتشكر عليه 

اخي الفاضل لي ثلاث اسئله هل تتكرم بالاجابة عليها
1ـ كيف يمكن خفض اوزيادة سرعة الدوران
2ـ ماهي قوة المغناطيس المستعمل
3ـ اين يمكن ان توجد هذه المغانط


تحياتي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 مايو 2008)

الحوطي قال:


> يرعاك الله ويحفظك بطاعته ............ موضوع ممتاز وتشكر عليه
> 
> اخي الفاضل لي ثلاث اسئله هل تتكرم بالاجابة عليها
> 1ـ كيف يمكن خفض اوزيادة سرعة الدوران
> ...




1==
هذا النوع الذى يعم على مغناطيسات ثابته 
التحكم بالسرعة عن طريق تحرك المخدات الخارجية له = المغانط الخارجية 

كما بالصورة عنه فى هذا التصميم 







2= و 2= عتى الان لا اعلم تحديدا كيف لعل احد الاعضاء بالمنتدى يمكنه ان يفيدنا


----------



## الحوطي (29 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

شكرا لسرعة الرد
تحياتي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

الحوطي قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> 
> شكرا لسرعة الرد
> تحياتي



جزاك الله خيرا اخى 

لعل الفكرة تكون هنا اسعل لمن اراد ان يصمم محرك مغناطيسي او مولد للكهرباء مجانى


----------



## عبود ميك (3 يوليو 2008)

جهد كبير منك أخي مبتدىء،هل توجد قوانين رياضية لحساب قوة المحرك المغناطيسي؟حتى نستطيع تطبيقه على استخدامات مختلفة كتركيبه في دراجة مثلا.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> جهد كبير منك أخي مبتدىء،هل توجد قوانين رياضية لحساب قوة المحرك المغناطيسي؟حتى نستطيع تطبيقه على استخدامات مختلفة كتركيبه في دراجة مثلا.





نعم ستجد الكثير من الشرح على شبكة الانترنت فقط ابحث عنها وستجدها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 يوليو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> جهد كبير منك أخي مبتدىء،هل توجد قوانين رياضية لحساب قوة المحرك المغناطيسي؟حتى نستطيع تطبيقه على استخدامات مختلفة كتركيبه في دراجة مثلا.




هنا شرح مفصل بالقياسات للمحرك الدائم 



http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/...nts/index.html
بعض الصور للشرح 

هنا 1==







2==
Permanent Magnet Motor
Cover
+ composite jpg image from Andy Graham +


 

 

 

 

 

 *1)* click on images for enlargement,*
2)* print,*
3)* piece together.
* Download all cover images in a zip file * 
Permanent Magnet Motor
p. 1 of 4: 'General Assembly'
+ composite jpg image from Andy Graham +


​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *1)* click on images for enlargement,*
2)* print,*
3)* piece together.
* Download all p1 images in a zip file * 

 
Permanent Magnet Motor
p. 2 of 4: 'Subassembly & Details'
+ composite jpg image from Andy Graham +


​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *1)* click on images for enlargement,*
2)* print,*
3)* piece together.
* Download all p2 images in a zip file * 

 
Permanent Magnet Motor
p. 3 of 4: 'Subassembly & Details'
+ composite jpg image from Andy Graham +


​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *1)* click on images for enlargement,*
2)* print,*
3)* piece together.
* Download all p3 images in a zip file * 

 

3==


4 
Permanent Magnet Motor
p. 4 of 4: 'Details'
+ download composite jpg image from Andy Graham +


​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *1)* click on individual images for enlargement,*
2)* print,*
3)* piece together.
* Download all p.4 images in a zip file * 

 ==


5==


*Blueprints for Howard Johnson's Permanent Magnetic Motor*

(not adequate to build working unit)​ *Blueprints are the work of Mr. Coulter F . Irwin (of Liberty Research of Mina, Nevada at the time). They have been conveyed to us from Douglas Mann and Andy Graham. Posted now for the first time on the Internet.*​ Posting completed July 26, 2003​ 



Andy Graham's build did not work​ 

 

*Click here to Download Entire set of Graham copy Blueprint
zipped 460kb: *5 files, one for each of the 5 pages. Includes extra notations on prints.
*Click here to Download Entire set of Mann copy Blueprint
zipped 400kb: *43 gif image files to print and combine as shown below.
 
=


----------



## عبود ميك (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووور أخي مبتدىء،ولكن لم أستطع الحصول على القوانين بسبب مشاكل في الكمبيوتر،كما أنها غير واضحة،فلو تتكرم وتكتبها بطريقة واضحة ،وكيفية استخدام كل قانون.


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين جدا وبالتوفيق فى التجارب بدون كسل انشاء الله


----------



## طارق الطيب سليم (31 يوليو 2008)

الفكرة رائعة واود ان اجربها ،المه ان يخبرنى احدكم عن كيفية الحصول على المغناطيس بالعدد الكافى جزاه الله خيرا
www.eyuon.blogspot.com


----------



## عمار سلمان (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه المغانط قوية جدا وتستعمل في محركات الطائرات الموجهة.
يوجد شرح عن طريقة لتحويل محرك السيدي الى محرك طائرة يتعرض فيه الى هذه المغانط واماكن بيعها.
اظن انه قال انها توجد في الامارات حسب بعض الردود.

اتمنى ان يشرح لنا احد الاخوة طريقة العمل النظرية قبل الدخول في التفاصيل 
لان الفكرة اهم من طريقة تنفيذها
لان للفكرة عدة صور للتنفيذ.


----------



## SYCOBRA (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك 
الفكرة الأساسية لأي محرك دائم الحركة معتمد على المغانط هي عملية التنافر بين الأقطاب المغناطيسية
برنديف أو محرك جونسون
بالنسبة لنوع المغانط المستخدمة فتسمى بال Super magnet أو النوبوديوم وهو بيحمل نفس مواصفات المغناطيس العادي بس بخلاف المغناطيس العادي هاد النوع من المغانط بيحوي طاقة مغناطيسية عالية جدا بحيث إن قطعة مغناطيسية واحدة قياس 10*10مم 50 نيوتن إستطاعت رفع وزن 2 كيلو ونصف تقريبا وهي منتشرة بشكل واسع بدول أوربا واظن إنو بأبوظبي بدولة الإمارات متوفرة بالنسبة إلي أنا اشتريت 100 مغناطيس للتجارب الشخصية بسوريا من شخص موجود بحلب وجدت رقمو هون بهاد المنتدى على كل رح حط رقم الجوال بسوريا للإفادة
الاسم = سلام 0955688986


----------



## منير عوض (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة مكان في الاردن لبيع المغانط باشكال متعددة وشكرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجهودك مشكورة والله يوفقك


----------



## ENG. AMD-SY-HPC (17 يناير 2010)

1-شكراً
2-أنا من الناس الذين يحاولون التأكد من الموضوع علمياً لذا اذا توفرت لديكم أي قوانين أو رسومات توضيحية لأشعة الحقل المغناطيسي خلال دورة كاملة أرجو ارفاقها حتى يأخذ الموضوع حقه
وأنا مازلت أبحث عن قوانين يمكن تطبيقها ولكني لم أجد نتيجة بعد
وحتى ذلك الوقت ستبقى نظرية مصونية الطاقة مقنعة أكثر من هذا الموضوع رغم تحمسي الشديد له
وشكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## الساحر (21 يناير 2010)

ياريت يكون هناك توضيح للصور


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (21 يناير 2010)

في الخمس زيارات التي اطلعت فيها على الموضوع لم تحمل لي الصور ارجو اعادة شرها وبشكل مخططات واضحة جزاكم الله الف خير .


----------



## waad dabash (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ مبتدئ بارك الله فيك ارجو ان تعيد الرابط للافلام وكذلك تعيد تحميل الصور لانها لاتعمل


----------



## tajmahal (18 نوفمبر 2010)

والله حلو الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------



## jassim78 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تعيد الرابط للافلام وكذلك تعيد تحميل الصور لانها لاتعمل


----------



## احمد محمد احمد شنب (6 يناير 2011)

كل التقدير والتحية لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الكبير جدا
والذى وبكل تأكيد انه استغرق وقت وتفكير وجهد وافر
نفع الله بكم الناس عامة واهل العلم خاصة
وغفر الله لنا ولكم
تكرما تفعيل الروابط


----------



## احمد محمد احمد شنب (18 يناير 2011)

مجهود مشكور
تفعيل الروابط واظهار الصور واكون شاكرا


----------



## مصطفى الصنفاوى (19 يوليو 2011)

*ضروووووووووووووووورى جدا*

بعد اذنكم جميعا الموضوع ده مهم جدا ليا وان ابحاول انفذه كمشروع للتخرج بتاعى ان شاء الله ومحتاج المساعده بالصور والمعلومات بخصوص المحرك الدائم ده لان بجد كل الصور او الفيديوهات او المخططات اللى بلاقيها بخصوص الموضوع ده بتكون مش شغاله بالله عليكم الاهتمام


----------



## Eng lfc (19 يوليو 2011)

اولا شكرا على الموضوع 
ثاانيا ميكانيكاًً مستحيل تنفيذه فهذا كله كذب و لا يمكن اختراع محرك دائم الحركة و لا يوجد حتى الان ما هو مثل هذا


فشل الموضوع 

اذا فرضا وضعية المغناطيسات مثل الرسومات 
كيف يدور و قوى الجذب و التنافر تمر بمركز ثقل المحور ؟؟؟
فيكون عزمها بصفر فلا تدور .. لان عزم القوة الماره بنقطة المحور تساوى صفر 
فما اللذى ادهاك بدورانها
؟؟؟؟


----------



## davidkilo (8 ديسمبر 2011)

المحرك الدائم 
هو الحقيقة وليس الخيال وانا عندي هذا المحرك واتحكم به كيف ما أشاء
بعد ان عملت جاهدا وبتجارب 3 سنين توصلت الى توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بأقل التكاليف
وعندي من الابتكارات الكثير في انتاج الطاقة الكهروميكافعلية


----------



## yassirbilal (20 ديسمبر 2011)

انشاء الله خير


----------



## الاصييل (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكن الصور لاتظهر عندي


----------



## davidkilo (22 سبتمبر 2012)

لماذا مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة ؟؟؟؟
لأن الشركات النفطية والكهربائية لا تريد تطويره لأنه يؤدي إلى خسائر كبيرة لهم


----------



## davidkilo (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة للمحرك المغناطيسي انه موجود وانا والحمد لله عندي واحد صنعته وكلفني سنه وتسعة اشهر عمل متواصل وفي هذا الموضوع سر. في بادئ الامر افتكرت الموضوع سهل ولكن يحتاج الى التعب للحصول على هذا المحرك. في كل الاحوال لمن يريد المشاركة في الانتاج يرد على التعليق.


----------



## mahdy80 (25 يناير 2014)

يا اخي *المخططات التي ذكرت هي لمحرك لا يعمل ابدا وهناك فيديو على اليوتيوب يوضح
فيه صاحب المخططات انه نفذ المحرك واضا جهد ومال وعمل في الورشة عدت اشهر وفشلت هذه المخططات (still dosent work )
وهذا رابط الفيديو *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db9s3u08YUM

ارجو الحذر في 
نقال المعلومات وعدم هدر وقت بعض الاعضاء قبل التثبت من دقة وجدوى المعلومات 

اما محرك بيرينديف ممكن ان يعمل في حال العزل المغناطيسي


----------



## marof-s (18 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حامد سلام7 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ان شاء الله يكون مصدر مجاني لتحدي لوبيات الطاقة العالمية واعانة الشعوب العربية


----------

